
The Rise of Chick-Fil-A - tryhardchannel
https://medium.com/swlh/the-rise-of-chick-fil-a-8cb426474c98
======
omnibrain
I think the religious values are an interesting factor. Of course there is a
lot wrong with it especially if it becomes bigoted, but after the travelling
parts of the west of the USA for a month I have to say of all fastfood joints
the best food an service was at Chick-Fil-A, the second best was at In-N-Out.
Both chains are privately owned by religious christian families.

~~~
sukilot
You don't think it's just that much-smaller chains are easier to run? They
pick off the low-hanging fruit of the industry.

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
They're into the low thousands. That's certainly much smaller than McDonalds,
but it's large enough that I'd expect similar operational challenges to have
kicked in - there's still going to be multiple layers of indirection between
individual store management and any central leadership effort to get them in
line.

------
prepend
Chick-Fil-A’s employees are very much better than all other fast food
employees, even though probably 90% that I see are teenagers.

Comparing them to McDonalds or Wendy’s or others is like comparing a bee hive
to a bunch of kids browsing their phones.

I thought they must pay more, but they pay about the same, according to a
friend who manages one. I would like to see a good comparison as how they get
such good employees, having a guaranteed weekend day off seems like a plus.
Other than that, maybe their ownership structure and philosophy makes a
difference.

~~~
slightlytyler
Chick-Fil-A hires middle class high school kids from more affluent areas who
aren't burnt out on years of work in a dead end fast food job. I don't have
evidence but I bet significantly more of their employees end up leaving fast
food for higher paying (probably salary) jobs after a few years. I also bet
they have more true part time employees compared to other chains which uses
predatory tactics to keep you below the full time threshold and benefits.

~~~
prepend
I bet that’s part of it. I live in the burbs and all the other places are also
full of teens (McDonald’s, Burger King, Wendy’s, Popeyes, etc). Those places
seem like their teens suck a lot more (don’t know my order, don’t know their
menu, don’t smile, don’t say “my pleasure,” don’t make me feel like they care
if I exist).

When I visit locations downtown the employees seem to be much more full
adults, but same character differences.

------
adwi
> The chain subsequently reversed their stance on the matter and actually
> redeemed themselves on social media.

“The matter” referred to here is their stance on LGBT rights, and they
“actually redeemed themselves”?

What does that mean? That they now have a positive view in the LGBT community?
That > 30M people in the US who said they boycotted them have come around?

There’s a entire 3000 word Wiki entry on what the author breezes past:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chick-fil-
A_and_LGBT_people](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chick-fil-
A_and_LGBT_people)

~~~
gnusty_gnurc
I'm gay and eat at chick-fil-a all the time.

Because they make delicious food. It's a fast food joint.

I'm _so done_ with all the joyless, puritanical woke-scolds.

Whether I decide to purchase and eat a freaking chicken sandwich and fries is
not a matter of LGBT rights!

I've eaten chick-fil-a and bought goya for years...and will continue doing so
in spite of pretty much any controversy.

Because otherwise life is joyless if _every_ consumer decision I make is at
the mercy of some ever-changing cult-like extreme moral binary.

~~~
JackMorgan
I totally agree it feels like there is a rise of a new morality. The only
problem is it doesn't have the pressure valve of repentance and forgiveness
like previous Judeo-Christian religions, so once a sin is committed the only
choice is excommunication. Joyless is exactly the right term for this sort of
social fabric.

------
fermienrico
We need neutral corporations that don't pick a stance against/for ethinic
groups.

Why do right-wingers (and left-wingers) want corporations to pick sides? They
should just operate within the law, hire truthfully regardless of race and
only based on credentials, treat everyone equally and do their thing. I don't
understand why Chick-fil-A openly wants to promote and donate anti-LGBT
groups. What's that to do with their core business? It brings no benefit.

I've seen businesses in Berkeley, CA like this one:
[https://www.shopwomenmade.com/](https://www.shopwomenmade.com/)

I find this deeply offensive and probably illegal depending on how they hire
their workers.

Companies and corporations should be absolutely neutral and operate within the
bounds of law. The focus of everyone should be in changing laws if they're
against it.

